# What Year of Hoyt is this???



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

*2002*

Hoyt only had that idler wheel for 1 year and that was 2002. The cam looks to be a Versa cam. A little hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks were they good shooting bows? IBO speed? I'm still waiting for the guy to PM me the Model. also can a guy install a STS or simalar system on this bow?


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

looks like my old 2001 Cybertec!


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

2002 Cybertec 36" ATA 6 1/2" BH with a IBO speed of 304 fps.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

JC280 said:


> 2002 Cybertec 36" ATA 6 1/2" BH with a IBO speed of 304 fps.



Excellent thanks JC280


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*2002 Hoyt CyberTec*


----------

